# help with movable loft



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

hi members i want to start a loft but the thing is i will be moving in 6-12 months. so i need to build a loft which is not that big and which i can move easily. Help me if u can. also i will b needing some help building the loft(designs,materials,structure etc.) this will be my first time building my own loft. eagerly waiting for responses.

thnx in advance


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

By the time you get it built and finished, it would be near enough time to dismantle it again to move it. I'd look more at thinking about the design for a few months, get it right in your mind, then build when you move. Would be much more secure (nothings ever as solid as original when moved) and much less bother too. Also, the money you'd spend on moving could be used to make it better and possibly a bit bigger.


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

*More information*

Most on this site will direct you to the Red Rose starter loft b/c it's easy to build and is moveable with a trailer. However, let us know more about your situation. How much room do you have and how much room will you have when you move? When will you be moving? How many birds do you want? What type of birds do you want? Will you be racing? Do you have access to a trailer when you are ready to move?

Depending on you answers to some of these questions, we can come up with possible solutions or suggest you wait until you move. Proper planning will go a long way. Trust me, I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> By the time you get it built and finished, it would be near enough time to dismantle it again to move it. I'd look more at thinking about the design for a few months, get it right in your mind, then build when you move. Would be much more secure (nothings ever as solid as original when moved) and much less bother too. Also, the money you'd spend on moving could be used to make it better and possibly a bit bigger.


I have to agree with this. So much easier and would give you more time to decide exactly how you want the loft. Sometimes, it is hard waiting, but worth it.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

How many birds you plan on housing? What size loft are you looking for?

I've often thought buying a shed from Home Depot or Lowes would make for a nice, cheap & easy loft. It would only require a few modifications and you could leave it with the house when you move and not have to worry about it not fitting in with the house the way a "real" loft might (I think everybody would like to have a shed out back to store stuff).

Birds can make a mess, but a good pressure washing ought to suffice for new homeowner (make sure your realtor lets buyers know the shed will be pressure washed).

Finally...I'd really consider waiting. 

Good luck.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe?? 6 x 16--3 sections plus feed/storage room. can ce hauled on a trailer large enough to carry a car.http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=451707&postcount=10


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

The front is 5 1/2 foot tall----rear is 6 1/2 foot tall
Good for 30-40 birds


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

its not that hard to move a loft as long as you have the funds to get the loft moved by someone with a trailer to do it  research is everything .


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

thnx very much for your responses.

ya i always though about getting those sheds from home depot but they cost about 2500-3500$ which is expensive.

ya thts a relly good idea to wait and buid it after moving but the the thing is i m having trouble breathing with out n e pigeons right now.so i have to get pigeons no matter what

I am thinking about 6 pairs just as a start off.and yes i will be racing eventually.

the links r all about big lofts they r really gorgeous but really big which isnt possible for me to build.

so if any one got any kinda plan to build a small but nice loft please do help me .


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

fancier11 said:


> thnx very much for your responses.
> 
> ya i always though about getting those sheds from home depot but they cost about 2500-3500$ which is expensive.
> 
> ...


 just so you know I purchased a premade shed 12x 8ft. for only 1600$ 
and that was with delivery so Im sure you could find one in that range just as easily and add your own touches from there and if you got the talent to build your own should be even cheaper


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

wooooo thts a good price.i was checkin out sum on garage sales and stuffs but u got tht brand new??? funny i found these guys who makes lofts /shades but thers a fun to make it ur self and its cheaper right???


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Go to redrose loft or www.pigeon.org and look for the starter loft, very portable and you can modify it your self, internet is a very good source of research so utilize it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you want to house 12 birds now, but how many total do you want in the loft? really you need to know that before you can see what size you need, 2 quare ft per bird is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

aaaaaa i m gonna use the net for sure and already checked the links u guys sent me b4 i posted the thread ..lol got confused and lost thts y i had to ask professionals.

well the thing is i m kinda lookin for the simple most efficient design.

for the 12 birds i m gonna get them like a shelf type of boxes u know with 2x2x2 cubed compartments. and couples r gonna stay there they will come out once in a week or two in my presence.their food and water will b given in the compartment with the nest bowl and hay or tobacco stigs (i guess)

and for the babies i m gonna separate em out in 2 groups girls and guys and for them i m planing 2 big cage type things which will b covered in 3 sides with plywood and the door will be partly covered with steel net and plywood .i will give them those perches to sit on and their water and food will be given inside their cages.



how doeas that sound? this is gonna b for 6 months cos i will b movin to a bigger place and then i will build my ultimate loft like the one G. Koopman has.lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fancier11 said:


> aaaaaa i m gonna use the net for sure and already checked the links u guys sent me b4 i posted the thread ..lol got confused and lost thts y i had to ask professionals.
> 
> well the thing is i m kinda lookin for the simple most efficient design.
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan, but you will not know the sexes of the young untill they mature and start pairing up...the ones you let hatch will need their space too, and not a cage type space as that is not a good permenant home, what breed of pigeon? because if you are getting homers to fly, they will not be settled to the new loft but the old place and would not beable to fly at the new as they would fly back to the old where they were hatched, even if the structure is not there any longer. also too, you should not fly birds that are on hatching eggs and or babies, if you lose one the other would have to raise it by him/her self and if they lost their mate may abandon or not beable to take proper care of the babies...it takes both birds to raise them well..so no flying while breeding... you can fly ones on fake eggs, which is a must to use while not breedinng.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

thnx verrymuch for the reply spirit wings

well u can tell a bit about their sex when they r upto 6-7 feathers even u can tell when they start eating by them selves and their is always the bodyshape and after molting theres no way u cant tell f or m.but this is works a 97% i was wrong twice in my life lol.

i m thinking tipplers like 4 pairs and homers 4 ...ya homers i cant fly i mean i actually can but like u said they will go back so i wud have to come up with n idea for tht....tipplers will b fine . 

ya tht happened to me a lot the dad or the mom getting lost usually with me it was the fathers...but no worries thts y i always kept foster parents. foster parents for eggs and babies. just as a backup plan but the the breeders wount b flying though.i only fly the single ones .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fancier11 said:


> thnx verrymuch for the reply spirit wings
> 
> well u can tell a bit about their sex when they r upto 6-7 feathers even u can tell when they start eating by them selves and their is always the bodyshape and after molting theres no way u cant tell f or m.but this is works a 97% i was wrong twice in my life lol.
> 
> ...


all I can say is if you can tell the sex of a pigeon at that young of an age you need to get a job doing it and you would be a millionaire...lol... you can not tell a sex of a squeaker... unless you do a dna test... may beable to guess, and at least have a 50% chance of being right..lol.. glad to hear you learned not to fly pigeons on hatching eggs or babies...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

hahahahah....i mean u cant tell unless he/shes grown feathers and started to eat by themselves...and i can tell the sexes of tipplers lol.....its like those probability formulas for statistics majors where the results r guessed, based on analysis of thousand and thousand of datas and situations.

but again u can never b sure 100% since its a guess .....so i wud say not 50 but its up till 70-80% lol and b sides u can tell by the sounds when they r around other pigeons right?!!!!


i dont think ppl will pay to know the sex of their pigeons lol....tried tht the guy gave me a glass of lamonade thts it!!!!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

The odds are high if you have at least 5 individuals for there to be at least one pair. In the fish hobby 5 is the standard number to buy for optimum chance of getting a pair. When you get more it does not raise the odds for a pair significantly beyond 5 at 93.8%. It does increase the odds of getting more than one pair. But I have never seen the stats for that. 

1-(2/(2^n))

... or to put it in percents: 

Number of
Animals % chance of NO pairs % chance for at least ONE pair 
1 100.0 0.0 
2 50.0 50.0 
3 25.0 75.0 
4 12.5 87.5 
5  6.3 93.8 
6 3.1 96.9 
7 1.6 98.4 
8 0.8 99.2 

Wayne


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I have attached a graph of the statistics for getting a pair with the least number of individual animals.
View attachment Stats for pairs.pdf


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

thnx Mr. wayne thts looks good is it based on genetics?

do excuse my ignorance,(as i m really bad at bio)
in tipplers iv got a pair(m/f) almost all the time except once i had 2 males on the first round and thne 2 females on the 2nd one.
but usually i get pairs ..but homers its hard to tell from what i'v seen.

and ones i even got a male pairing up with a male but when i forced him (kinda) to pair up with a female ,i got 1 baby out of em.

and once i bought a female but turned out to b a male around hens but acts like a hen around the cocks!!!! weired there r a lot of loop holes i guess !!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

!!! suddenly i feel like everyones attacking me with bio and genetics lol.
dont take it personally( mr. wayne and spirit wings) and please do not hurt me as i m really really bad @ biology lol.....

i m just sayin it from my experience (which is nothing compared to a lot of ppl since i haven't even graduated yet)!!!!

so please do forgive me if i m being a dick.
my statements r actually like questions !!!!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Questions are compliments here. There is no need to insult yourself. It is not actually genetics, it is probability. Simple odds, like the lottery.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

which consists of years and years of data collected....
thnx for understanding.lol


----------

